# Jalapeno Cheddar Venison Summer Sausage



## 05sprcrw (Oct 19, 2012)

Well still pretty new here even though I have been reading for about a year, just recently decided to start posting and contributing.

Anyway here is a summer sausage recipe that I have been using with good success.
 

Jalapeno cheddar summer sausage

5 lb Ground Venison
1 lb Ground Beef
2 cup Water
3 Tbsp Morton tender Quick

1 tsp Non Iodized Salt
4 Tbsp Dry Milk
3 Tbsp Course Black Pepper
2 Tbsp Mustard Seed
1 1/2tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Garlic Powder
1 cup Jalapeño Pepper's Freshly Chopped
2 cup High Temp Cheddar Cheese
(2 to 3) 2 1/2" X 20" Fibrous Casings or (1) 4” x 20” Fibrous casing
Liquid smoke ( optional)

Soak casings 15-30 min in warm water

Mix all together and stuff into casings.

Let cure 48 hours

Smoke at 225° until internal temp hits 160°

Immediately put into ice water until internal temp comes down to 80°

Let “bloom” for a couple hours after ice water bath.

Package to freeze or enjoy fresh.













IMG_2025.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Oct 17, 2012


















IMAG0462.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Oct 19, 2012


















IMAG0463.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Oct 19, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Those are looking great


----------



## sam3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice job on the SS.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 19, 2012)

Im so going to make those. Thanks for the recipee. I have a question though for anyone who knows, could I use cure#1 instead of the tender quick? letting it sit those 2 days in the fridge and then smoke?


----------



## 05sprcrw (Oct 19, 2012)

I have not tried cure #1 but I am assuming you would still be ok. Your curing it, and cooking it I don't think it should be an issue.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks great....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> Im so going to make those. Thanks for the recipee. I have a question though for anyone who knows, could I use cure#1 instead of the tender quick? letting it sit those 2 days in the fridge and then smoke?


Mike, morning.... Cure# 1 is designed for short term refer temps when it comes to curing...  You will have to adjust the salt content of the sausage compared to using Morton's.... Morton's is very salty.... 

For comminuted products, (ground products etc.), 156 Ppm is maximum allowable...  Less is acceptable, if you choose to do so, say down to 100-120 Ppm... since you are in control of sanitation and additives to the sausage.. If you have a grams scale, use it... it is more accurate than volume measuring....    

Martin's calculator is easy to use...   Dave

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Susan Minor's table below......

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Use as follows: Cure# 1      [color= rgb(51, 51, 51)]Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:[/color]


Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1/4 tsp..05 oz.2 lbs.3/8 tsp..08 oz.3 lbs.1/2 tsp..10 oz.4 lbs.3/4 tsp..15 oz.5 lbs.1 tsp..20 oz.10 lbs.2 tsp..40 oz.15 lbs.1 Tbsp..60 oz.20 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp..80 oz.25 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.1.00 oz.50 lbs.3 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.2.00 oz.100 lbs.6 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.4.00 oz.
tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon;
oz.= ounce


Although cure #1 has salt in the mix, when using it in sausage making additional salt needs to be added.


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 20, 2012)

Great looking product thanks for sharing the recipe.  Switching out cure #1 for the tender quick shoud not be a problem as long as you add back some additional salt to make up for what you are losing.


----------



## roller (Oct 20, 2012)

They look real good..thanks for sharing ...


----------



## driedstick (Oct 20, 2012)

those look very good


----------



## 05sprcrw (Oct 22, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Mike, morning.... Cure# 1 is designed for short term refer temps when it comes to curing...  You will have to adjust the salt content of the sausage compared to using Morton's.... Morton's is very salty....
> 
> For comminuted products, (ground products etc.), 156 Ppm is maximum allowable...  Less is acceptable, if you choose to do so, say down to 100-120 Ppm... since you are in control of sanitation and additives to the sausage.. If you have a grams scale, use it... it is more accurate than volume measuring....
> 
> ...


That is some great info, I am fairly new to sausage making will definitely be referring back to that on occasion.


----------

